# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Куда попадают христианские святые после смерти?

## Алия@

Харе Кришна. Посмотрела фильм про святого Филиппа Нери ,стало интересно на райские планеты или в обитель Бога Христа попадают христианские святые?

----------


## Наиля2

Посмотри вот эту такую же тему. http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...82%D1%8B%D0%B5

----------


## Ivan (гость)

В одной лекции Прабхупада говорил, что христиане попадают на райские планеты материального мира

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Посмотрела фильм про святого Филиппа Нери ,стало интересно на райские планеты или в обитель Бога попадают христианские святые?


Если их святость - это любовь и служение Богу (Бог -это Кришна или Вишну), и если в момент смерти они думают о Верховной Личности, о Боге, то согласно Бхагавад Гите, они уходят к Богу. 
Если люди просто не совершают никакого греха, но еще не преданы Господу, то они могут родиться на райских планетах. Это не зависит от конфессии. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что многие его ученики желают в Рай.

Очень показательное письмо Шрилы Прабхупады было написано для ушедшего ученика, настоящего вайшнавского святого нашего времени - Джаянанды:

_"..ты предложил Кришне еще много разнообразного служения. Я очень надеюсь, что в момент смерти ты помнил Кришну и так обрел вечное общество Кришны. Если же нет, если тень материальных желаний все еще присутствовала, ты отправился в небесное царство, чтобы жить там, среди полубогов в течение многих тысяч лет и наслаждаться там всей роскошью материального существования. Оттуда ты можешь возвыситься до духовного мира. Но даже если человек не сможет попасть в духовный мир, тогда в свой срок он вернется на эту планету, приняв рождение в благородной семье какого-нибудь йога, брахмана или аристократа, где у него будет возможность возродить свое сознание Кришны. Но, поскольку ты слушал кришна-киртан, я уверен, что ты отправился прямо на Кришналоку." 
_ http://krishna.zp.ua/acharyas/1528-s...-disappearence
О Джаянанде Прабху.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

В продолжение соседней темы: для христиан обитель - это не место, а состояние сознания, вот они и описывают состояние: 



> Царство Божие есть состояние человеческого естества, обновленного Божественной благодатью, есть воцарение Иисуса Христа в человеческом уме и сердце действием Святого Духа.


Это христианское понимание близко к следующему пониманию салокьи: 


> sa golokah sarvagatah shri-krishnavat sarva-prapancikaprapancika-vastu-vyapakah. Эта Голока названа "сарва-гатах" потому, что она всепроникающа: как Кришна пребывает во всех материальных (пятиэлементных) и нематериальных веществах, так и Голока. (Кришна-сандарбха)





> Слово "лока" - это не "планета": оно означает в первую очередь "пространство", "сфера". Са-локья мукти означает, что ты начинаешь пребывать в одном всепроникающем пространстве со своим Иштой, "на одной волне". Всё равно что ты настраиваешься на какую-то радиостанцию, вещание которой доступно в каждой точке мира: в равной степени и в Киеве, и в Уагадугу, и в Тегусигальпе. И тот момент, когда вещание начинает идти без помех - это и есть момент достижения мукти.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Отец Сын и святой дух - это о ком с позиции Вед? 

Не о Брахме - Нараяане и- Гарбходакашаи Вишну случайно?

----------


## Юра-веда

Христиане придумали Троицу.

Отец - многие гуру считают, что это Господь Брахма, а Иисус его посланник, который проповедовал состояние того мира/локи - Святую Любовь. 

Есть источники, которые описывают, что Иисус и раньше воплощался на Земле (одно воплощение было в Африке, другое библейским героем (имя не помню) и т.д.).

Если здраво поразмыслить, то Отец - это Нараяна. Сын - посланник Нараяны. И вообще, все мы от Бога - Его дети. Он - Абсолют, а все Его создания имеют ограничения (они не могут стать Абсолютом). Все мы частички Бога.

Святой дух - это благословение, инициация свыше, по которому человек становится святым (сосудом, наполненным духовным миром (чистой благостью)).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Христиане придумали Троицу


Прям сразу "придумали", нечего даже придумывать, троица просто повсюду вокруг нас: три гуны, три доши, три аспекта Абсолютной Истины - безличный Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван - тоже наша Троица. И придумывать не надо, всё уже есть. И в каждой традиции возможны такие разделения - троицы. Бог любит троицу :-)




> Отец Сын и святой дух - это о ком с позиции Вед?


О ком или о чём угодно, сейчас начнем выдумывать - "Отец - мой папа, сын - я, а дедушка - он уже дух святой"  :biggrin1:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вспомнилась еще троица - три главных Божества _тримурти_: Вишну-Шива-Брахма

----------


## Юра-веда

> Прям сразу "придумали", нечего даже придумывать


Можно сказать, прозрели. 
Ну давайте прозревать даьше - скакать по цифрам. 1 - имена: Один, Ра(з), Пер(ун); 2 глаза, 2 ноздри, 2 уха; 3 главных духовных канала; 4 - квадрат; 5 пальцев, 5 элементов; 6 - углов пчелиных сот; 7 чакр, 7 нот, и т.д. (вплоть до Небес 33 000 богов, 72 000 каналов нади)

Христиане уж очень наспикулировали с Троицей, аж сами небось запутались (Иисус для них стал Богом (Отец + Сын вместе взятый)). Они верят не Иисусу а в Иисуса. Он же не говорил верить в него, а лишь поверить ему (довериться).
Они запутались в лжи.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Вообщем понятно  :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вспомнилась еще троица - три главных Божества _тримурти_: Вишну-Шива-Брахма


всё-таки в христианстве смысл Троицы - очень конкретен - и он ничего общего не имеет ни с три-мурти, ни с чем бы то ни было ещё...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> всё-таки в христианстве смысл Троицы - очень конкретен - и он ничего общего не имеет ни с три-мурти, ни с чем бы то ни было ещё...


Это, наверное, очень тайные знания...
Будет познавательно, если вы поделитесь конкретикой. И Источником.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это, наверное, очень тайные знания...
> Будет познавательно, если вы поделитесь конкретикой. И Источником.


какие тайны? это азы православия - начала их веры религиозной... https://azbyka.ru/obyasnenie-simvola...o_i_nevidimogo

собственно о Троице - это первые восемь членов Символа веры и их объяснения...

----------


## Владимиир

> всё-таки в христианстве смысл Троицы - очень конкретен - и он ничего общего не имеет ни с три-мурти, ни с чем бы то ни было ещё...


Христианская идеалогия это искаженное ведическое знание, в частности, идея перевоплощения присутствовала в раннем христианстве, но потом была объявлена ересью.
А христианская троица совпадает с три-мурти, если внимательно приглядется  :mig: 
А еще возьмите начало евангелия от Иоанна - искаженный пересказ сюжета рождения Кришны

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> собственно о Троице
> ...


А вот Шрила Прабхупада в лекциях упоминал, что Святым духом христиане называют Параматму. И кому мы будем верить?
 Так что это вариативно, разные толкования. Сами христиане толкуют по-разному: http://www.pravoslavie.ru/6325.html Не имеет смысла спорить. Ну если конечно вам очень хочется..  :smilies: 

PS Кстати, никто тут и не заявлял, что христианская Троица соответствует Тримурти!
Скорее она *напоминает* три аспекта Абсолютной Истины, как иногда указывал Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А вот Шрила Прабхупада в лекциях упоминал, что Святым духом христиане называют Параматму. И кому мы будем верить?.


Тут надо смотреть саму цитату Прабхупады, чтобы точно понять, что он имел в виду.




> Так что это вариативно, разные толкования. Сами христиане толкуют по-разному: http://www.pravoslavie.ru/6325.html Не имеет смысла спорить. Ну если конечно вам очень хочется.. .


Данный символ веры принимает большинство христианских церквей... есть отклонения в несколько слов всего между католиками и православными... немного больше различий между основной массой христиан и несколькими небольшими церквями итд... например, армянской церковью... но для большинства данный текст играет роль центрального догмата, канона...





> PS Кстати, никто тут и не заявлял, что христианская Троица соответствует Тримурти!
> Скорее она *напоминает* три аспекта Абсолютной Истины, как иногда указывал Шрила Прабхупада.


Если человек серьёзен в христианстве для него разговоры про "напоминает" итд... всё "в пользу бедных", т.е. не по теме и к предмету их веры никакого отношения не имеют...

----------


## Андрон

> А вот Шрила Прабхупада в лекциях упоминал, что Святым духом христиане называют Параматму.


Наоборот - это кришнаиты называют Параматмой Дух Святой  :biggrin1: 
Шутка... Если серьезно - то согласен - Дух Святой = Параматма.
Чайтья-Гуру, Бог в Сердце, Дух Истины, Дух Христов, Утешитель.





> Отец - многие гуру считают, что это Господь Брахма


В последнее время я склоняюсь к тому, что христианский Бог-Отец - это Атман:

Айтарея-Упанишада (Ригведа):
Часть 1, глава 1:
1. Поистине, это было вначале одним Атманом. Не было ничего другого, что бы жило [мигало]. Он подумал: "Теперь я создам миры".
2. Он создал эти миры: небесные воды, частицы света, смерть, воду ...
3. Он подумал: "Вот эти миры. Теперь я сотворю хранителей миров". И, извлекши из вод пурушу, он придал ему внешний облик.
Часть 3:
3. Он – Брахман, он – Индра, он – Праджапати и все эти боги и пять великих элементов, ... и эти маленькие разнообразные существа, ... и все, что дышит, и движущееся [по земле], и летающее, и неподвижное. Все это ведомо познанием, утверждено в познании. Мир ведом познанием, утвержден в познании. Познание – Брахман.

Сравните с Библией:
"Бог сказал Моисею: Я есмь Сущий". (Исх 3:14)
"В начале сотворил Бог небо и землю". (Быт 1:1)
"И сотворил Бог человека по образу Своему, по образу Божию сотворил его; мужчину и женщину сотворил их". (Быт 1:27)

Получается, что и Бог-Отец, и Атман - это:
- Сущий и Единый Бог - Личность, которая есть всё существующее (сущее), и кроме которой ничего нет
- Творец мира и живых существ - Создатель, Управляющий и Разрушитель в одном лице
- Параматман / Дух Святой - очень близкие понятия... Души (Атмы) - часть Атмана.

Что скажете?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Троица христианства это философская выдумка самих первых христиан .
Её нет в евангелиях и пытаться приспособить её к философии Вед просто нелепо.имхо.

----------


## Андрон

> Троица ... Её нет в евангелиях


Почему же? Есть:
"Ибо три свидетельствуют на небе: Отец, Слово и Святый Дух; и Сии три суть едино". (1Ин 5:7)
Под Словом понимается Сын Божий - Иисус Христос.
А слово "Троица" появилось позже.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Почему же? Есть:
> "Ибо три свидетельствуют на небе: Отец, Слово и Святый Дух; и Сии три суть едино". (1Ин 5:7)
> Под Словом понимается Сын Божий - Иисус Христос.
> А слово "Троица" появилось позже.


Это поздняя вставка . И потом сама по себе эта фраза  ничего такого не значит.http://www.bible.com.ua/answers/r/6/322061

----------


## Валерий О.С.

.....На этом основании библеист Дэниэл Уоллас делает предположение, что в какой-то момент, вероятно между 250 и 350 годами, спорный отрывок попал на поля одной из латинских копий Писаний в качестве аллегорического толкования "духа, воды и крови", и впоследствии кто-то из переписчиков сделал этот комментарий частью текста Писаний (что было нередким явлением). Затем эта рукопись попала в руки Присциллиана. Существует и другое мнение - что Comma была ложно представлена в "Liber Apologeticus" в виде цитаты из 1 Иоанна, а уже затем попала в латинскую Библию. Так или иначе, в Itala (старую латинскую версию) и Вульгату вставка проникла не раньше V столетия, а на поля греческих рукописей - не раньше X века.


Как засвидетельствовали Брюс Мецгер и Майкл Майнард (последний выступает в защиту Comma Johanneum), никто из раннехристианских писателей в течение 300 лет до написания "Liber Apologeticus" не упоминал Comma Johanneum в качестве цитаты из 1 Иоанна 5:7. Кроме того, до Присциллиана этот стих ни разу не цитировался в защиту учения о Троице, что говорит об отсутствии спорного текста в имевшихся копиях Первого письма Иоанна. Ведь иначе эти слова могли послужить самым прямым аргументом в пользу триединства Бога......

----------


## Андрон

Так в приведенной Вами статье как раз и объясняется смысл Троицы, даже если это и поздняя вставка  :smilies: 
Но это тема для отдельного разговора, а я в своем посте говорил о Духе Святом и Боге-Отце отдельно.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Так в приведенной Вами статье как раз и объясняется смысл Троицы, даже если это и поздняя вставка 
> Но это тема для отдельного разговора, а я в своем посте говорил о Духе Святом и Боге-Отце отдельно.


Если вставка( а это бесспорно вставка)  то нет и Троицы ,а значит не стоит обсуждать то , чего нет в природе.
Есть только Яхве ( кем бы он там не был) , есть некий проповедник по имени Иешуа  и есть некий Дух  иногда летающий в виде голубя.
имхо.

----------


## Андрон

> Есть только Яхве


Иегова  :smilies: 

Я и не собирался Троицу обсуждать...
Но как Вам аналогия "Бог-Отец и Атман"?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

А зачем нужны все эти аналогии? 
Библия и Веды две вещи несовместимые в принципе.

----------


## Андрон

У меня в сердце прекрасно уживаются и совмещаются и Библия, и Веды, и множество других книг, религий и путей...
А словесные аналогии - это так - для разума, поиграться словами  :smilies:  Но все же?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> У меня в сердце прекрасно уживаются и совмещаются и Библия, и Веды, и множество других книг, религий и путей...
> А словесные аналогии - это так - для разума, поиграться словами  Но все же?


Так если  изучать по верхам, то конечно все прекрасно уживается ( тем более в сердце) :smilies: 
А еще вуду  :lipsrsealed: можно присовокупить или верования инков или майа.Все прекрасно совместится , если правильно блаженно настроиться ,то всё и получится. :lipsrsealed: 
А что всё же?  Атман ? мне атман не интересен в принципе.

----------


## Андрон

> Так если  изучать по верхам то конечно все прекрасно уживается ( тем более в сердце) ... если правильно блаженно настроиться ,то всё и получится.


Ну да, а что еще нужно?  :smilies:  Блаженство (Ананда) и есть высшее состояние души  :smilies: 




> А что всё же?


Хотел об Атмане больше узнать, как-то мало он упоминается...
Возможно Атман разделился, чтобы ощущать это Блаженство...

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Ага .Атман разделился на триллионы триллионов бактерий ,чтобы  в  навозе поблаженствовать . :lipsrsealed: 
Или в виде вирусов заражать человека ,а тот эти вирусы  антибиотиками видимо из любви прямо до блаженства и  доводит. :lipsrsealed: 
Люди это одна триллионная часть от одного процента всех джив в мире или даже меньше.
Какое уж там блаженство . :smilies:  имхо.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Если бы Атман хотел разделиться  чтобы поблаженствовать, то он бы  разделился на пару миллионов неких светящихся сущностей . :smilies: 
Ну повисели бы эти сущности в  космосе пару мильёнов лет без всякой кармы и деятельности ну поблаженствовали и все дела  и по домам ,опять в Атман . :smilies: 
Это логично . А тут мы видим совершенно иную картину и значит  эта версия о разделении Атмана   не верна . :lipsrsealed:

----------


## Андрон

> Если бы Атман хотел разделиться  чтобы поблаженствовать, то он бы  разделился на пару миллионов неких светящихся сущностей .


Уверен - так оно и было  :smilies: 
Я имел в виду Ананда Майя Коша (как - Блаженство - тоже Майя?  :umnik2: )
А потом уже живые существа продолжили впадать в Майю...  :smilies: 
Бактериям блаженствовать просто - навоза везде полно  :smilies: 
(но это так - словоблудие...  :smilies: )

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шримад Бхагавад Гита его Божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады глава 8 текст 19. Очень походит это на философскую концепцию Христианской церкви нашего времени.

В наше время слова Иисуса воспринимаются исключительно в материальном смыслах, не смотря на то, что концепция духа присутствует во всех без исключения постулатах Христианской церкви нашего времени, его природа остаётся не до конца раскрытой, необходимого для достижения конечной цели жизни возвращения назад в обитель Господа, не имеющей материальной природы, что не возможно без понимания Высшего духовного начала Верховной личности Господа.

Согласно Христианского учения нашего времени : Апокалипсис и ряд других фундаментальных учений нашего времени: те, кто умер вновь вернутся к жизни, воскреснут и что самое интересное в тех же самых телах: в гуне невежества данное откровение воспринимается так же физически и материально как смерть Иисуса сына Божьего, что просто невозможно и на самом деле кажется Сказкой. В гуне Благости данное откровение понимается как реинкарнация, которая была убрана из Христианства по тем или иным мотивам. 

В Истинном свете учение Иисуса имеющее трансцендентальную духовную основу, символом, которой является его мучительная смерть и воскресение подчёркивает могущество веры в имя отца нашего святого Господа Вишну или в Христианстве "Всевышнего". Вера, которая способна в момент смерти дать живому существу возможность избавится от всех последствий Грехов и не забыв о Боге получить несменное духовное тело, что в Христианстве имеет воззрение в гуне невежества, облеченное в понимание материальности тела того, кто был распят на Кресте. 

Свидетельство не материальности тела Воскресшего дают сами проповедники слова Христа, указывая на ограниченный круг лиц, кому Ииисус явил себя после так называемого распятия.Точнее не ограниченный, а способный воспринимать дух а не материю.

Шримад- Бхагавад Гита его. Божественной милости А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады в целом самсару описывает как,то что зависит от Пробуждения и Засыпания Господа Брахмы. Тому, кто не искушен духовным знанием, очень сложно отличить материю и дух, в связи с чем установить истину самому не возможно. Нужна помощь того, кто уже обладает пониманием трансцендентального личностного положения Господа. 

В связи с чем, можно сделать вывод, что до тех пор пока учение Христа не будет иметь четкого разграничения природы материи и духа, природы без личностного и личностного аспекта Господа, Христианские святые будут подниматься не выше уровня райских планет и иных возвышенных планет материального мира.

Причиной тому на мой взгляд будет являться отсутствие понимания самой возможности наличия личностных отношений с Верховным Господом без каких либо материальных устремлений, что возможно, только в том случае если есть личность. Ииенно отношения с Богом как личностью, превосходят любой вкус материального счастья от нисших до высших планет материального мира.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Учение о Боге-Отце это поклонение Вишну.Очевидно что отец это личность.Потому христианские святые попадают много куда но не к Кришне потому что в такой форме Богу не поклоняются.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я почему то так же считаю, что форма
 поклонения не позволить подняться свыше благочестивой деятельности.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

"Какие же будут тела по воскресении? Вот вопрос, занимавший плотское мудрствование коринфских христиан. Борьба духа и плоти заставляла их думать: какие же будут тела в загробной жизни, те ли же самые, какие были на земле, — тела тленные, немощные, уничиженные, влекущие душу ко греху, немало препятствующие в нравственном совершенствовании и познании истины, удаляющие от славы и жизни блаженной, или по воскресении они (тела) будут обладать свойствами новыми, противоположными первым? И сей вопрос решает святой Павел, говоря: "Сеется в тление, востает в нетлении: сеется не в честь, востает в славе: сеется в немощи, востает в силе: сеется тело душевное, востает тело духовное. Есть тело душевное, и есть тело духовное (ст. 42-44). Итак, по воскресении тела будут нетленны, славны, сильны, духовны, бессмертны, легки, удобоподвижны, тонки, быстры в движении и перемещении с места, что никакие преграды не в состоянии их удержать, и, наконец, сохранят плоть и кости, как в сем удостоверяет Сам Иисус Христос Своим прославленным телом, состоящим из плоти и кости."

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

В дополнение к ранее написанному мной сообщению: Шримад- Бхагават Гита Его Божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады Глава 11, текст 6.

" Арджуна хотел увидеть Кришну, в его Вселенской форме. Эта форма, хотя и трансцендентная, проявляется только в космическом мироздании и потому находится во власти преходящего  времени материального мира. Подобно материальной природе, Вселенская форма Кришны бывает и проявлена и не проявлена. В отличии от других форм Кришны она преходяща и не имеет вечного места в духовном мире"

Вселенская форма о которой идёт речь в данном стихе трансцендентальная, однако особенность её в том, что она подвластна времени МАТЕРИАЛЬНОГО мира.

Удивительное положение! Однако Кришна рекомендует поклоняться и достичь его Личной Формы Шьямасундары с флейтой в руках, что гарантирует возвращение в духовную обитель. 

Без данной формы поклонения достичь духовного бытия не возможно.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> "Какие же будут тела по воскресении? Вот вопрос, занимавший плотское мудрствование коринфских христиан. Борьба духа и плоти заставляла их думать: какие же будут тела в загробной жизни, те ли же самые, какие были на земле, — тела тленные, немощные, уничиженные, влекущие душу ко греху, немало препятствующие в нравственном совершенствовании и познании истины, удаляющие от славы и жизни блаженной, или по воскресении они (тела) будут обладать свойствами новыми, противоположными первым? И сей вопрос решает святой Павел, говоря: "Сеется в тление, востает в нетлении: сеется не в честь, востает в славе: сеется в немощи, востает в силе: сеется тело душевное, востает тело духовное. Есть тело душевное, и есть тело духовное (ст. 42-44). Итак, по воскресении тела будут нетленны, славны, сильны, духовны, бессмертны, легки, удобоподвижны, тонки, быстры в движении и перемещении с места, что никакие преграды не в состоянии их удержать, и, наконец, сохранят плоть и кости, как в сем удостоверяет Сам Иисус Христос Своим прославленным телом, состоящим из плоти и кости."


Очень противоречивое высказывание, однако проводя аналогию с кажущимся материальным телом Господа, кажущимся, можно провести аналогию с: " по образу и подобию ", что в учении Христа очень явно и ярко описано как единая природа духа, отца и сына. Если в Христианстве тело Бога из плоти и Кости, тогда это просто предмет спора, без возможности обоснования аргументов в пользу иной религиозной концепции может с более разумным обоснованием, сочетания природы духа и материи, которая присутствует в каждом уголке материального творения господа.

Даже просто принять на веру данный тезис очень сложно. 

Однако ответив на вопрос: на сатьялоке к примеру, тела из плоти и крови или нет? Можно опять же определить о каком уровне Веры идёт речь.

----------


## Андрон

> до тех пор пока учение Христа не будет иметь четкого разграничения природы материи и духа, природы без личностного и личностного аспекта Господа...


А Вы уверены, что говорите именно об учении Христа, или все же о *Вашем понимании учения Христа*?  :smilies: 
В христианском понимании разграничение духа и материи идеально четкое, и Бог-Отец, безусловно, личность...




> Христианские святые будут подниматься не выше уровня райских планет и иных возвышенных планет материального мира.


Поверьте, многие христианские святые сияют блаженством не хуже Господа Чайтаньи!  :smilies: 
Просто их называют не воплощениями Бога - а более скромно - святыми, блаженными...




> Кришна рекомендует поклоняться и достичь его Личной Формы Шьямасундары с флейтой в руках, что гарантирует возвращение в духовную обитель.


А что важнее - флейта или *сам вкус духовных игр*? Читайте между строк!




> Без данной формы поклонения достичь духовного бытия не возможно.


Христос тоже говорил: "Я есмь путь и истина и жизнь; *никто не приходит к Отцу, как только через Меня*". (Ин 14:6)
И снова - читайте между строк!  :smilies:  Что значат "через Христа" или "Форма с флейтой" в духовном смысле, для Души?
Стоит только осознать себя Душой - и Вы ощутите глубокое единство Бога и всех путей к Нему...

Я, конечно, понимаю, как приятно иногда чувствовать себя выше последователей других религий и других последователей своей религии  :smilies: 
Но Душа не имеет вероисповедания, пола, национальности и т.д.
Осознавшие себя Души есть во всех религиях и народах, среди женщин и мужчин.
И каждая из них наслаждается своими личными, уникальними взаимоотношениями с Богом.

----------


## Андрон

> Учение о Боге-Отце это поклонение Вишну.Очевидно что отец это личность.Потому христианские святые попадают много куда но не к Кришне потому что в такой форме Богу не поклоняются.


Независимо от религии, осознавшие себя Души наслаждаются своими личными взаимоотношениями с Единым Богом, у Которого бесконечно много имен и форм - на любой вкус!
Но Вишну - это уже неплохо!  :biggrin1:  В индуизме Вишну - Верховный Бог, одним из аватаров Которого является Кришна...
Но все же христианский Бог-Отец - это не Вишну... И не Брахма, как считают другие, и тем более не безличный Брахман...
Бог-Отец - одновременно Создатель, Хранитель и Разрушитель мира, так что Он - как минимум Брахма, Вишну и Шива в одном лице (Тримурти).

Лично я считаю, что наиболее близкое к Богу-Отцу понятие в Ведах - *Атман*.
Атман - это единство бесконечного разнообразия сознания и материи.
Это *Сущий* - Наблюдатель ("Я", Субъект, Сознание, Личность), Наблюдаемое (Объект, Сущее, Творение) и Наблюдение (Действие во Времени) в одном лице.
Брахман - это безличностный аспект Атмана (Сущее), а Бхагаван - личностная проявленная форма Атмана.
А самым прекрасным, полным, духовным и возвышенным Бхагаваном, единым с Атманом, является Кришна.
Таково мое личное понимание на основе Вед и Библии, заранее прощу прощения за возможные неточности.
*Через понятие Атмана очень легко ощутить единство различных направлений Индуизма и Христианства.*

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Андрон а Вы какую религию исповедуйте?

----------


## Андрон

> Андрон а Вы какую религию исповедуйте?


Я вне религий, но начинал с христианства, а сейчас Веды изучаю и сопоставляю с Библией

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемый Андрон прошу меня простить если затронул Ваши или чьи либо религиозные чувства, я не в коем случае не хотел противопоставить Ведическую культуру и Христианскую церковь нашего времени.

Раз ужь данная тема открыта на форуме сознания Кришны, то выразить своё понимание философской концепции учения Иисуса нашего времени я постарался в рамках философии сознания Кришны и трудов Ачарии Его Божественной Милости  А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады без скрытого конфликтного подтекста.

Некоторое время назад я попытался установить ряд вопросов на самом большом проваславном форуме Российского интернет сообщества, однако мои вопросы остались без ответа.

Суть учений не разница, однако полнота духовного знания и подтверждение метода на практике сделало меня непреклонным сторонником философии сознания Кришны. Однако Иисус и Общество сознания Кришны занимаются одним общим делом.

Последователи Истинного Христианства, дошедшего до наших дней в неискаженном виде так же как и последователи философии сознания Кришны несут обществу свет слова божьего и потому должны быть готовы дать людям знание о том самом Всевышнем, которому они верят и поклоняются.

В ИСККОН ответы на эти вопросы раскрыты в той мере, в которой это необходимо для достижения высшей цели жизни, возвращения живого существа назад к Богу в духовный мир. Конечно познать полностью Всевышнего никому не по силам, однако необходимый объём понимания должен присутствовать в любой религиозной конфессии.

Если Вам известна основа учения Иисуса, то Вы вероятно знаете, что Иисус себя богом не называл, однако, уверил своих последователей в том, что спасёт живое существо и обратит взор Отца небесного на Истинного Христианина. 

Иисус обозначил своё положение, и об этом во многих трудах Христианских святых упоминается.

Философия Сознания Кришны, так же использует авторитет Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады для получения милости Верховной личности Господа в виде знания необходимого для самоосознания и подготовки к вхождению духовное царство.

В наше время люди живут не очень много и поэтому лишняя трата времени не разумна. 

Самое главное, чтобы конечный результат был достигнут. Однако то, к чему стремится решает само живое существо. 

Среди последователей любой религиозной концепции есть те, кто не хочет служить Верховному Господу и имея данные мотивы не поднимится Выше райских планет, или планет мудрецов и благочестивых планет. 

В связи с чем возникает потребность в лидере, который дал бы Высший вкус духовных отношений со Всевышним.

Как известно у Господу миллиарды тысячи форм, исполняющих ту или иную функцию. Однако не каждая из этих форм Господа предназначена для духовных отношений. В связи с чем знание о той форме, которая пребывает в мире где нет рождения и смерти и дарует вечную радость и блаженство является благоприятной с точки зрения здравового смысла и разума. Но если мне о ней ничего не известно, то и отношения мне придётся строить с тем, что доступно моему восприятию.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Но если мне о ней ничего не известно, то и отношения мне придётся строить с тем, что доступно моему восприятию.


А как вы себе представляете отношения с тем, что недоступно восприятию?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Это невозможно Вы праву, потому дальше религиозной морали, заповедей и обрядов поклонение не выйдет..

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Когда вы встречаете человека на улице, вы вначале его воспринимаете, и вместе с этим получаете о нем знание и возможность отношений.

Независимо от того, читали ли вы о его форме раньше или нет.

Разве наша душа как-то ограничена в духовном восприятии? Разве кто-то заставляет нас сосредоточиться на восприятии лишь только через материальные чувства?

Для развития восприятия и существует молитва и медитация. Можно воспевать святое имя и на духовном уровне. Если человек выполняет обязанности на одном материальном уровне, то его сознание получает доступ на более высокий материальный уровень, и так далее до духовного.

Что такое выполнять дхарму на материальном уровне? Разве это не отношения с Богом? Кто создал дхарму, как не Бог? И кто будет удовлетворен или неудовлетворен вашим исполнением дхармы, как не Бог? И когда он будет удовлетворен, то вы почувствуете это в своей душе (как дети чувствуют когда удовлетворены ими родители. Папа похвалил меня, радуется ребенок. Так будете радоваться и вы, если Господь похвалит), и получите от него знание как служить лучше, то есть на более высоком уровне, и так, шаг за шагом вплоть до духовного.

_"Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне."_

Воспевайте святое имя вначале на материальном уровне, и если Господь будет удовлетворен вашим воспеванием, он даст вам знание как воспевать лучше, тогда вы воспевайте лучше, в соответствии с этим знанием. Разве это не отношения с Богом, разве не служение, пускай даже еще на материальном уровне? Вы стараетесь для Бога, чтобы святое имя было неотлично от Кришны, а Кришна постоянно дает вам знание как это сделать, если вы захотите этому знанию последовать. Произносите, слушайте и улучшайте воспевание. Когда вы что-то слышите, кто дает нам знание о том, что такое лучше, как не Бог? Когда вы слышите свое воспевание, разве вы не знаете что может быть лучше? А если знаете, то разве это знание не от Бога? И если знаете, то почему не следуете ему? Знаете, что можно воспевать лучше, так воспевайте лучше. Разве Бог недостаточно хорош, чтобы воспевать его так скучно как это мы делаем?

Писания говорят нам насколько Бог хорош. Взять хотя бы описание из Бхакти расамрита синдху. Океан..

Но мы воспеваем как дети в школе. Мама мыла раму. И удивляемся, где вкус? Бог видно недоступен восприятию, думаем мы.
Богу скучно такое воспевание. Разве он так скучен как мы это воспеваем? Разве наше мама мыла раму неотлично от Рамы?

То есть не форма Бога нам недоступна, Бог всегда поддерживает нас и создает нам возможности, а мы по разным причинам не хотим воспользоваться этими возможностями. То есть Бог всегда готов для общения, даже на материальном уровне, но человек не всегда хочет этими возможностями воспользоваться. Потому что для этого нужна преданность.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Тогда странно почему так мало Великих Душ.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Тогда странно почему так мало Великих Душ.


Ничего странного. Не хотят предаваться. Не хотят слушать советы Бога. Они сами себе советчики. Преданность ведь не просто пустой звук.
А мы пришли в этот мир чтобы господствовать.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Тогда странно почему так мало Великих Душ.


Вот взять даже христиан. Бог говорит одно, а толкователи писания говорят другое.
Кого человек слушает, туда и приходит. Мало кто имеет решимость отвергнуть всё кроме голоса Бога
и пойти по этому пути. Все крутят головами - а как на меня посмотрят, а одобрят ли, а похвалят ли и т.д.
Так одни слепцы ведут других в яму.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Честно говоря меня в данном случае интересует такой момент (озвученный в беседе между представителем ИСККОН и  Христианской церкви): " почему так много крещёных людей и никто не знает как применять духовное знание на практике"

Философия сознания Кришны в Шримад - Бхагават Гите его Божественной милости Шри Шримад А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, так же утверждает, что пока человек не получил опыта духовного сознания, духовной жизни его теоретическое знание будет порождать противоречия. 

В связи с чем я указал два на мой взгляд очень интересных момента, касающихся Вишва-рупы, Вселенской формы Господа. 

Согласно Шримад-Бхагават Гите в материальной вселенной,Вселенская форма Господа так же приходяща и подвластна времени материального мира, и мало того несмотря на то, что это форма, есть ничто иное как сам Кришна-Вишну-Всевышний, находящийся в своей личностной форме в материальной вселенной, она не имеет возможности или функции или назначения дать духовные отношения с живым существом. 

Мне показалось этот очень уместным, однако далее по тексту написан очередной момент, что данная форма вообще материальна. Можно её познавать сколько угодно, но дальше материальной вселенной не уйдешь.

Подумал написать в издательство ББТ, но решил вопрошать о милости понимания данного вопроса.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Тогда странно почему так мало Великих Душ.


Вот многие жалуются что нет вкуса или гуру не дал им вкуса или что не чувствуют энтузиазма в служении. Кто им виноват кроме них самих?

Вкус появляется из самого воспевания. Если они не хотят воспевать как им говорит Бог, разве они послушают кого-то другого?

Что-то другое значит более важно для них. То есть нет правдивости.

Зачем они тогда пришли в религию, если им важно что-то другое? Они хотят усидеть на двух стульях. И чтобы волки сыты и овцы целы.
Пытаются услужить двум Господам. Удержать сознание и на материальном и при этом пойти в духовное.

Как бы сразу и паруса поставить и с якоря не сниматься.

А иначе бы было много мореплавателей  :smilies: .

Если мало мореплавателей, то это не потому, что корабли не могут идти в море. Просто капитаны предпочитают спокойную бухту
бурному морю. Нас и здесь не плохо кормят, вот и берег родной, а острова из легенды, где они? Может и нет их совсем.
Вот и не плывут никуда.

Только если уже не может человек тут жить, если уже не хочет ничего материального, вот только тогда снимается с якоря.

_"Словно по сердцу ступаешь ты,
Рассыпая звезды и цветы.

Я не знаю, где ты их взяла,
Только отчего ты так светла,

И тому, кто мог с тобой побыть,
На земле уж нечего любить"_

(с)Гумилев

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Вот многие жалуются что нет вкуса или гуру не дал им вкуса или что не чувствуют энтузиазма в служении. Кто им виноват кроме них самих?
> 
> Вкус появляется из самого воспевания. Если они не хотят воспевать как им говорит Бог, разве они послушают кого-то другого?
> 
> Что-то другое значит более важно для них. То есть нет правдивости.
> 
> Зачем они тогда пришли в религию, если им важно что-то другое? Они хотят усидеть на двух стульях. И чтобы волки сыты и овцы целы.
> Пытаются услужить двум Господам. Удержать сознание и на материальном и при этом пойти в духовное.
> 
> ...


Бхакти - это очень Высокий Уровень.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мне показалось этот очень уместным, однако далее по тексту написан очередной момент, что данная форма вообще маиериальна. Можно её познавать сколько угодно, но дальше материальной вселенной не уйдешь.


Прабхупада и Бхактивинод приводили такие сравнения, что Кришна как солнце, а всё что исходит из него, энергии, это лучи солнца.
По мере удаления от Кришны эти лучи охлаждаются. Но тем не менее они связаны с Кришной, и можно по ним, как по ниточке, дойти назад до самого Кришны. Бог духовен, но лучи его, когда они рядом с ним, они идентичны ему, но когда они далеко от него, они уже остывают. Они простираются и до нашего уровня и даже ниже его. Кришна всепривлекающий и лучи его тоже привлекают, двигаясь по восходящей от низших проявлений к высшим вы несомненно попадете к Кришне.

Ведь гуру это всегда гуру-парампара.

Одна форма Бога ведет к другой, более высшей. Но только если вы выполните перед ней дхарму. Или когда вы служите гуру, то всегда служите парампаре. И это значит, что удовлетворяя гуру, можете удовлетворять и всех вышестоящих гуру по цепи парампары и так вплоть до Кришны.

Если ваше служение этой форме Бога (гуру) достигло совершенства, то эта форма несомненно отведет вас к более высшей форме Бога (гуру), чтобы вы могли проявить свою склонность к еще более возвышенному служению.

Послушайте семинар Вр. Кумара по Брихад Бхагаватамрите. Там это четко прослеживается как в первой части, так и во второй.
http://vrajendra.ru/audio/
(диск 07)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Бхакти - это очень Высокий Уровень.


Цветок конечно совершенен и источает благоухание на радость солнцу и любителям нектара. Но начинается он с земли, которая сама грязь.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Если семена не будут прорастать из той земли что находятся, то как они станут цветком (который с точки зрения семени слишком высокий уровень)?

Мы больше похожи на те семена, которые боятся прорасти чтобы не перестать быть семенами. Нельзя одновременно оставаться семенем в грязи и стать цветком под солнцем. Вот то, что семя ради цветка отрекается от себя, фактически разрушает себя, старую свою форму ради лучшего, это и означает преданность солнцу и нектару и самой жизни.

Но пытаясь сохранить форму семени, думая что это и есть жизнь, оно служит смерти, сгнивает.

Хотя и тут Господь распорядился благо, эти сгнившие семена удобряют почву для тех семян, которые больше преданы форме цветка, чем форме семени.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Говорят: "Что тем у кого есть Бхакти в материальном мире делать нечего" 

Шрила Ниранджана Свами Махараджи.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Семя не служит ничему кроме земли. Но когда оно прибретет другую форму, оно будет служить чему-то другому, более высокому. Поэтому и вы, находясь в форме семени, стремитесь к лучшему, но найдете это лучшее только когда вы, ваше служение приобретете другую форму.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо за ссылку, я послушаю, но скорее Всего ничего в ней не пойму.

Я только Шримад-Бхагават Гиту изучаю, она как написал Ачария для обусловленных живых существ, помогает увидеть вещи в истинном свете.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Спасибо за ссылку, я послушаю, но скорее Всего ничего в ней не пойму.
> 
> Я только Шримад-Бхагават Гиту изучаю, она как написал Ачария для обусловленных живых существ, помогает увидеть вещи в истинном свете.


Враджендра Кумар там всё очень доступно объясняет.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Говорят: "Что тем у кого есть Бхакти в материальном мире делать нечего"


Однако цветок не отказывается от своих корней. Он находится корнями в земле, а цветком под солнцем, и стебли и листья и корни его, все служат одному.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Враджендра Кумар там всё очень доступно объясняет.


Спасибо.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Однако цветок не отказывается от своих корней. Он находится корнями в земле, а цветком под солнцем, и стебли и листья и корни его, все служат одному.


Однако, если он зацветет в любви, то появится новая жизнь - семя. Если это любовь материальная, то и семя будет материальное, а если любовь духовная, то и семя будет духовное. Оно сможет пустить корни в лучшей почве.

_"истинно, истинно говорю тебе, если кто не родится свыше, не может увидеть Царствия Божия."_

_" Никто не восходил на небо, как только сшедший с небес Сын Человеческий, сущий на небесах."_

То есть сам цветок не может попасть в духовный мир. А вот его семя может. Человек не может взойти на небо, отказаться от своих корней,
но он может родить семя (сын человеческий), сущее на небесах, что и означает (родиться свыше).

И это семя, сущее на небесах - маленький Кришна. Он нерожденный, потому что сущий на небесах, но его форма может родиться в нашем сердце,
чтобы мы ему служили, как мама и папа, как гопи, друзья и подружки. Кормили, растили и заботились. И он, родившись в нашем сердце, убьет вместе со своим братом Баларамой всех наших демонов. Он не рождается один, он рождается вместе со всем Вриндаваном. Вот этот Вриндаван и есть то семя, рожденное свыше, что останется после нас, когда наш цветок увянет вместе с корнями, стеблем и самим цветком.
И если мы найдем там свое место и служение, то и мы будем там существовать уже после того, как увянем здесь.

Вот тогда уже и не будет земли, а будет одно небо.

Но это всё будет, если зерно захочет прорасти вместо того, чтобы жаловаться на недостаток гуру, знаний, возвышенности и т.д. Всё это уже есть у него и больше того...

В христианстве то же самое. Рождается сын Божий, Иисус, праведники его родили и прячут, демоны его ищут убить еще маленьким, как Камса искал убить маленького Кришну. Он дает знание и говорит следовать за ним, и оставить мертвым хоронить своих мертвецов. У него ученики, но варвары распинают его, однако он воскресает для своих учеников при их жизни, для тех, кто следовал за ним, и объявляет о царстве божьем после смерти для тех, кто родился свыше, кто родил сына человеческого, сущего на небесах.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шримад- Бхагавад Гита его Божественной Милости А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Шрила Прабхупады.

"Те, кто умирает в гуне благости поднимается на планеты, где живут великие мудрецы и великие преданные. 

Великие преданные - это чистые преданные?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Шримад- Бхагавад Гита его Божественной Милости А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Шрила Прабхупады.
> 
> "Те, кто умирает в гуне благости поднимается на планеты, где живут великие мудрецы и великие преданные. 
> 
> Великие преданные - это чистые преданные?


Величие, чистота, благость - понятие растяжимое. В ведах везде кто живет кто на райских планетах (которых множество разных уровней) и даже в духовных мирах - везде употребляется "великих преданных".

----------


## Амира

> _"Словно по сердцу ступаешь ты,
> Рассыпая звезды и цветы.
> 
> Я не знаю, где ты их взяла,
> Только отчего ты так светла,
> 
> И тому, кто мог с тобой побыть,
> На земле уж нечего любить"_
> 
> (с)Гумилев


"Мы в аллеях светлых пролетали,
Мы летели около воды,
Золотые листья опадали
В синие и сонные пруды.

И причуды, и мечты и думы
Поверяла мне она свои,
Все, что может девушка придумать
О еще неведомой любви.

Говорила: "Да, любовь свободна,
И в любви свободен человек,
Только то лишь сердце благородно,
Что умеет полюбить навек".

Н. Гумилев

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Любимый мой позабыл меня,
виновата в том быстрая вода.
Он загляделся в струи ручья,
а вода убегала, звеня.
И он пошёл за водой ручья,
за водой пойдёшь - не воротишься;
её догнать, удержать нельзя,
ведь она убегает, звеня.

Скажи ты мне, быстрая вода:
годы позади, горы впереди, -
ужель ушёл милый навсегда,
не дождаться его, не найти?
Я брошу в воду венок из трав, -
догони его, вороти его.
Скажи: улыбалась, тебя послав,
про печаль не скажи ничего.

И лишь надежда, ты не спеши
покидать меня, оставлять меня:
мы будем слушать в ночной тиши,
как вода убегает, звеня.
И жизнь уйдёт за теченьем вод,
не воротится, не воротится.
На свежий холмик туман падёт,
а вода будет литься, звеня.

Вера Матвеева

http://pleer.net/search?q=%D0%B2%D0%...BD%D1%8B%D0%B5

----------


## Амира

"Любовью ль сердце разгорится, —
О, не гаси ее огня!
Не им ли жизнь твоя живится,
Как светом солнца яркость дня?
Люби безмерно, беззаветно,
Всей полнотой душевных сил,
Хотя б любовию ответной
Тебе никто не отплатил.
Пусть говорят: как все в творенье,
С тобой умрет твоя любовь, —
Не верь во лживое ученье:
Истлеет плоть, остынет кровь,
Угаснет в срок определенный
Наш мир, а с ним и тьмы миров,
Но пламень тот, Творцом возжженный,
Пребудет в вечности веков".

Великий князь Константин Константинович Романов

----------


## ЕвгенийК

http://pleer.net/search?q=%D0%B4%D0%...2%D0%BE%D0%B2#

----------


## Амира

*Бессмертие души*

"Умолкни, чернь непросвещенна,
Слепые мира мудрецы!
Небесна истина, священна!
Твою мне тайну ты прорцы.
Вещай: я буду ли жить вечно?
Бессмертна ли душа моя?
Се слово мне гремит предвечно:
Жив Бог! — Жива душа твоя.

Жива душа моя! и вечно
Она жить будет без конца;
Сиянье длится беспресечно,
Текуще света от Отца.
От лучезарной единицы,
В ком всех существ вратится круг,
Какие ни текут частицы,
Все живы, вечны: — вечен дух.

Дух тонкий, мудрый, сильный, сущий
В единый миг и там и здесь,
Быстрее молнии текущий
Всегда, везде и вкупе весь,
Неосязаемый, незримый,
В желаньи, в памяти, в уме
Непостижимо содержимый,
Живущий внутрь меня и вне.

Дух, чувствовать, внимать способный,
Все знать, судить и заключать;
Как легкий прах, так мир огромный
Вкруг мерить, весить, исчислять;
Ревущи отвращать перуны,
Чрез бездны преплывать морей,
Сквозь своды воздуха лазурны
Свет черпать солнечных лучей;

Могущий время скоротечность,
Прошедше с будущим вязать;
Воображать блаженство, вечность
И с мертвыми совет держать;
Пленяться истин красотою,
Надеяться бессмертным быть:
Сей дух возможет ли косою
Пресечься смерти и не жить?

Как можно, чтобы Царь всемирный,
Господь стихий и вещества —
Сей дух, сей ум, сей огнь эфирный,
Сей истый образ Божества —
Являлся с славою такою,
Чтоб только миг в сем свете жить,
Потом покрылся б вечной тьмою?
Нет, нет! — сего не может быть.

Не может быть, чтоб с плотью тленной,
Не чувствуя нетленных сил,
Противу смерти разъяренной
В сраженье воин выходил;
Чтоб властью Царь не ослеплялся,
Судья против даров стоял
И человек с страстьми сражался,
Когда бы дух не укреплял.

Сей дух в Пророках предвещает,
Парит в Пиитах в высоту,
В Витиях сонмы убеждает,
С народов гонит слепоту;
Сей дух и в узах не боится
Тиранам правду говорить:
Чего бессмертному страшиться?
Он будет и за гробом жить.

Премудрость вечная и сила,
Во знаменье чудес своих,
В персть земну душу, дух вложила
И так во мне связала их,
Что сделались они причастны
Друг друга свойств и естества:
В сей водворился мир прекрасный
Бессмертный образ Божества!

Бессмертен я! — и уверяет
Меня в том даже самый сон;
Мои он чувства усыпляет,
Но действует душа и в нём;
Оставя неподвижно тело,
Лежащее в моем одре,
Она свой путь свершает смело,
В стихийной пролетая пре.

Сравним ли и прошедши годы
С исчезнувшим, минувшим сном:
Не все ли виды нам природы
Лишь бывших мечт явятся сонм?
Когда ж оспорить то не можно,
Чтоб в прошлом време не жил я:
По смертном сне так непреложно
Жить будет и душа моя.

Как тьма есть света отлученье:
Так отлученье жизни, смерть.
Но коль лучей, во удаленье,
Умершими нельзя почесть:
Так и души, отшедшей тела,
Она жива,*— как жив и свет;
Превыше тленного предела
В своем источнике живет.

Я здесь живу, — но в целом мире
Крылата мысль моя парит;
Я здесь умру, — но и в эфире
Мой глас по смерти возгремит.
О! если б стихотворство знало
Брать краску солнечных лучей,
Как ночью бы луна, сияло
Бессмертие души моей.

Но если нет души бессмертной:
Почто ж живу в сем свете я?
Что в добродетели мне тщетной,
Когда умрет душа моя?
Мне лучше, лучше быть злодеем,
Попрать закон, низвергнуть власть,
Когда по смерти мы имеем
И злой и добрый равну часть.

Ах, нет! — коль плоть, разрушась, тленна
Мертвила б наш и дух с собой,
Давно бы потряслась вселенна,
Земля покрылась кровью, мглой;
Упали б троны, царства, грады,
И все погибло б зол в борьбе;
Но дух бессмертный ждет награды
От правосудия себе.

Дела, и сами наши страсти,
Бессмертья знаки наших душ.
Богатств алкаем, славы, власти:
Но все их получа, мы в ту ж
Минуту вновь — и близь могилы —
Не престаем еще желать;
Так мыслей простираем крилы,
Как будто б ввек не умирать.

Наш прах слезами оросится,
Гроб скоро мохом зарастет:
Но огнь от праха в том родится,
Надгробну надпись кто прочтет;
Блеснет, — и вновь под небесами
Начнет свой феникс новый круг;
Все движется, живет делами,
Душа бессмертна, мысль и дух.

Как серный пар прикосновеньем
Вмиг возгорается огня,
Подобно мысли сообщеньем
Возможно вдруг возжечь меня;
Вослед же моему примеру
Пойдет отважно и другой:
Так дел и мыслей атмосферу
Мы простираем за собой!

И всяко семя роду сродно
Как своему приносит плод:
Так всяка мысль себе подобно
Деянье за собой ведёт.
Благие в мире духи, злые,
Суть вечны чада сих семен;
От них те свет, а тьму другие
В себя приемлют, жизнь иль тлен.

Бываю весел и спокоен,
Когда я сотворю добро;
Бываю скучен и расстроен,
Когда соделаю я зло:
Отколь же разность чувств такая?
Отколь борьба и перевес?
Не то ль, что плоть есть персть земная,
А дух влияние небес?

Отколь, и чувств по насыщенье,
Объемлет душу пустота?
Не оттого ль, что наслажденье
Для ней благ здешних суета?
Что есть для нас другой мир краше,
Есть вечных радостей чертог?
Бессмертие стихия наша,
Покой и верьх желаний — Бог!

Болезнью изнуренна смертной
Зрю мужа праведна в одре,
Покрытого уж тенью мертвой;
Но при возблещущей заре
Над ним прекрасной, вечной жизни
Горе он взор возводит вдруг,
Спеша в объятие отчизны,
С улыбкой испускает дух.

Как червь, оставя паутину
И в бабочке взяв новый вид,
В лазурну воздуха равнину
На крыльях блещущих летит,
В прекрасном веселясь убранстве,
С цветов садится на цветы:
Так и душа, небес в пространстве,
Не будешь ли бессмертна ты?

О нет! — бессмертие прямое
В едином Боге вечно жить,
Покой и счастие святое
В его блаженном свете чтить.
О радость! — О восторг любезный!
Сияй, надежда, луч лия,
Да на краю воскликну бездны:
Жив Бог! — Жива душа моя!"

Гавриил Романович Державин 1785, 1797

----------


## ЕвгенийК

"Мы, жители социума, не могущего без войны,
граждане гипер-Отечества по прозвищу "тройка-птица",
нынче, сложив оружие, с той и другой стороны
сходимся, чтобы на миг побрататься и к тебе обратиться.

Ты - наш потомок общий, грядущий лет через сто,
мальчик предполагаемый, воображаемый прапраправнук,
нищий наследник наших, трансформирующихся в ничто,
дел противоестественных, богопротивных и противоправных.

Кто тебе мы, воинствующие прутья былой метлы?
В судьи или единомышленники нам ты вроде бы не годишься.
Пропасть между тобою и нами огромна - ведь мы мертвы,
ты же еще не родился, мальчик. А даст Бог - и не родишься.

Но, если ты все же явишься, что странно само по себе,
и либо жрецом насилия станешь, либо певцом свободы, -
долго еще с тобой аукаться будем, учти сие,
мы - жившие веком ранее звери твоей породы.

Каждый век выражает по-своему в каждой отдельной стране
зависть к чужому будущему и страх перед тьмой загробной;
мы выразили это тем, что вырезали звезду у тебя на спине
и бросили тебя одного умирать в стране допотопноподобной."

----------


## Амира

ПРОРОК

С тех пор как вечный судия
Мне дал всеведенье пророка,
В очах людей читаю я
Страницы злобы и порока.

Провозглашать я стал любви
И правды чистые ученья:
В меня все ближние мои
Бросали бешено каменья.

Посыпал пеплом я главу,
Из городов бежал я нищий,
И вот в пустыне я живу,
Как птицы, даром божьей пищи;

Завет предвечного храня,
Мне тварь покорна там земная;
И звезды слушают меня,
Лучами радостно играя.

Когда же через шумный град
Я пробираюсь торопливо,
То старцы детям говорят
С улыбкою самолюбивой:

"Смотрите: вот пример для вас!
Он горд был, не ужился с нами:
Глупец, хотел уверить нас,
Что бог гласит его устами!

Смотрите ж, дети, на него:
Как он угрюм, и худ, и бледен!
Смотрите, как он наг и беден,
Как презирают все его!"

1841

М.Ю.Лермонтов.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

"За суетность и тщетность наших лет пустынных,
За то, что так томительно и так темно в них,
Совсем бы не хотелось осудить невинных,
Когда б была возможность отыскать виновных.

На помощь к нам спешат иных времен агенты.
От медленного Тибра и могучей Трои
Над нами бесконечные летят легенды,
Пред нами бесконечные идут герои.

Их поступь тяжела от долгих лет скитаний,
В речах - благоуханье неземных соцветий,
Глаза таят следы пережитых страданий,
В них виден свет миров и слышен гул столетий.

На наш скалистый берег, перекинув трапы,
Спускаются они из невозможной дали,
Всем видом говоря, какие мы растяпы:
Они свершали подвиги, а мы моргали.

Но мы на них взираем в убежденье прочном,
Что всех их чудеса у нас давно в продаже.
И нам уже не нужен миф о страшном прошлом.
Все больше как-то хочется спросить - что дальше?

И мы всю ночь мечтаем, и поем с натугой,
Какой  наступит рай, как только утро грянет.
Покуда воет буря, нам и ночь подругой,
Но что мы будем петь, как только солнце встанет?

Заздравного вина иль погребальной хвои
Подарит нам судьба уже, быть может, скоро?
Об этом ничего не говорят герои,
А только все кивают и вздыхают скорбно."

----------


## Амира

Спаси меня, Господи Боже!
Я в море мирском утопаю, не надо судить меня строже!
Обманчивы воды-виденья, заманчивы волны-стремленья;
Влекут в запредельную бездну чудовищные вожделенья.
Желания – хищные рыбы, я больше не чаю подмоги.
Морская трава заблуждений опутала руки и ноги.
Житейское море бушует, жена меня топит и дети.
Твое несравненное имя - последняя лодка на свете.
Целительный корень спасенья! Убьет меня вихрь беспощадный.
Ты вынеси, Господи Боже, Сурдаса на берег отрадный!

Сурдас

----------


## ЕвгенийК

"   Я откачалась на трапеции,          
     к ночному небу прибитой звездами,   
     оттанцевала на канате --            
     ах, так и надо, так и надо.         

     Все это за мою гордыню мне:
     неповторима я, неподражаема...
     Теперь мне будет неповадно --
     ах, так и надо, так и надо.

     Я не завяла от отчаянья...
     Канаты тоже бы, наверно, лопнули,
     и мне тогда их не приладить,
     чтоб так, как надо, так, как надо.

     Пусть не разбилась я нечаянно --
     все, что мне выпало, сродни падению;
     но не ищу я виноватых --
     все так, как надо, так, как надо."

----------


## Амира

Молись Говинде и Говинду славь,
Говинде поклоняйся, о глупец!
Ведь роковое время подойдет,
И не спасет грамматика тебя!

Чреваты бедами сокровища земные!
В них настоящего блаженства нет и капли.
Тот, кто богат, боится даже сына.
И так всегда и всюду неизбежно.

Кто твоя супруга? Кто твой сын?
О, как пути самсары странны!
Ты чей? Ты кто? Откуда появился?..
Постигни истину, ведь то, что здесь, – мираж.

Росинка дрогнет и исчезнет с лотоса листа.
Вот так и жизнь – дрожит на грани смерти:
Пойми: весь мир недуг самообмана гложет,
И в тяжкой скорби мир изнемогает.

Людьми, богатством, юностью своею не гордись.
В мгновенье ока их похитит время.
Все, майей порожденное, оставь,
Познай мир Брахмо и в него вступи.

Желанье, гнев, алчбу и слепоту
Оставив, себя спроси: кто я?
Горят во тьме кромешной ада
Глупцы, лишенные самопознанья.

Дни и ночи мелькают, чередуется утро и вечер,
Зимы и весны сменяют друг друга:
Ведет игру свою время. Стремительно жизнь убывает:
А человека все гонит и гонит ветер надежд и желаний.

Дитя игрой увлечено,
Любовью юноша пленен,
Старик заботами согбен:
Увы, о Брахмо все забыли!

Одряхлело тело, голова побелела,
Зияет беззубый рот –
Бредет старик, опираясь на палку:
Но даже его гнетет груда желаний.

Пока живет дыханье в теле,
"Как дела?" – родные спросят.
А смерть пришла – труп бездыханный
И на жену наводит ужас.

Снова и снова рожденье и смерть,
Снова приютом становится матери чрево.
Необозрима самсара, неодолима:
Смилуйся и спаси меня, о боже Мурари!

Ты тысячью забот опутан: Безумный,
Нет для тебя того, кто по пути ведет.
Во всем трехмирье лишь союз с святыми –
Ладья, что мира океан преодолеет.

Союз со святыми рождает бесстрастье,
Бесстрастье уносит туман ослепленья,
Где нет ослепленья – там истины вечной сиянье,
А в истине вечной – освобожденье.

Пусть он паломник к слиянию Ганги и моря,
Щедр на дары, соблюдает обеты ревниво, –
Но если знанья лишен – так гласят все ученья –
Освобожденья ему не достичь и через сотни рождений.

В тебе, во мне, во всем – единый Вишну.
Ты ж сердишься, терпенье потеряв.
Зри Атмана во всех явленьях мира,
Оставь незнание – причину разделений.

Не тщись быть в ссоре иль в союзе
С врагом, приятелем, родней иль сыном,
Но ко всему будь беспристрастен,
И быстро ты достигнешь Вишну.

Кто лотосу стоп гуру безраздельно предан,
Освободится скоро от самсары.
Лишь плоть свою и помыслы смирив,
Ты божество узришь, что обитает в сердце.

Шанкарачарья

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Ничему не поверю, ничем не прельщусь,
Кроме этого звонкого чуда.
Эта музыка дымом летит к облакам,
Перелетных лишая обзора.
Эти звуки победно парят в вышине
И бравурно слетают оттуда,
По пути поглощая небесную ткань
И рождая моря и озера.

        Дай мне руку... я чую далекую флейту
        И знаю, кого призывает она.

Уж не эта ли сладкая влажная даль,
Не она ли одна, не затем ли
От занятий моих отнимала меня,
Вырывала меня из объятий,
Чтобы плыть во всю прыть, во всю мочь, на всю ночь,
Открывая все новые земли?..
А когда исчерпаются силы мои,
Отчего бы и жизнь не отнять ей?

        Нет спасенья, я слышу - мой час уже близок,
        И слабое сердце готово к нему.

Не имеет пределов, не знает границ
Эта страстная властная лира,
Сопрягая мучительный голос низин
С перезвоном заоблачной тверди.
Словно тайные темные токи Земли,
Растворяясь в гармонии мира,
Создают эту боль, но не скорбь, этот сон,
Но не смерть, а движение к смерти.

       Сквозь пространство я вижу магический отсвет
        И чьи-то одежды у самой воды.

Осыпается берег, потоки шумят,
Голубеет туманное Лето,
Нависает над Летою дым бытия, -
До чего же он горек и лаком!
О, помилуй несчастное сердце мое,
Не кончайся, " Волшебная флейта "!
Сохрани этот звук, разомкни эту цепь,
Я еще не своего доплакал...

        Дай мне руку ...я все свои ветхие струны
        И редкие книги оставлю тебе.

http://pleer.net/search?q=%D0%BC%D0%...B5%D1%80%D1%8E

----------


## Ivan (гость)

а мне вот интересно, действительно ли христианские святые - святые? Ведь как можно назвать святым человека, который не повторяет имена Вишну (Кришны)? И в философии скорее всего все эти так называемые христианские святые против йоги, медитации, всего восточного/индийского. 

И отсюда другой вопрос: кого действительно можно назвать христианским святым? Это человек, который не ест мяса рыбы яиц? верит в христианского Бога? То есть ахура-мазду (который по некоторым данным есть Вишну)? Тогда все равно получится, что христиане поклоняются Вишну в форме "демона" Джаландхара.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> а мне вот интересно, действительно ли христианские святые - святые? Ведь как можно назвать святым человека, который не повторяет имена Вишну (Кришны)? И в философии скорее всего все эти так называемые христианские святые против йоги, медитации, всего восточного/индийского. 
> 
> И отсюда другой вопрос: кого действительно можно назвать христианским святым? Это человек, который не ест мяса рыбы яиц? верит в христианского Бога? То есть ахура-мазду (который по некоторым данным есть Вишну)? Тогда все равно получится, что христиане поклоняются Вишну в форме "демона" Джаландхара.



У Бога много Его Имён. И разные люди могут называть Его по разному, Он очень велик и воспринимать Его мы можем ограничено своими ограниченными возможностями. Есть примеры, когда христиане целенаправленно отказывались от алкоголя и мясоедения, понимая, что это очищает их и приближает к Богу. Например, многие монахи отказывались от мясного. Сергий Радонежский во своё время утвердил строгий монастырский устав, запрещавший монахам употреблять алкоголь. Правда, позже Церковь отказалась от этого устава.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Есть примеры, когда христиане целенаправленно отказывались от алкоголя и мясоедения, понимая, что это очищает их и приближает к Богу. Например, многие монахи отказывались от мясного.


но они не обязательно отказывались от рыбы и яиц, и я почти уверен на 100% что не отказались от лука и чеснока

во время поста христиане тоже мяса не едят, но потом опять берутся за свой "список чистых и нечистых животных", который разрешает есть коров. Вот и получается что еще Моисей, основатель иудаизма, виноват в грехе поедания коров (я уж молчу что он убил египтянина, хотя и Кришна/Вишну тоже убивали).





> У Бога много Его Имён. И разные люди могут называть Его по разному, Он очень велик и воспринимать Его мы можем ограничено своими ограниченными возможностями.





> В Книге притчей Соломоновых сказано: «*Имя Господа — крепкая башня: убегает в неё праведник — и в безопасности.*»


Два основных имени Бога в христианстве - это Элохим и Яхве. Но как я уже писал, они соответствуют санскритскому "Иле" (что значит жертвоприношение) и санскритскому Яхва (что значит Господь, или обращение ко всем Богам). Так что да, эти имена тоже ведут к Богу, но это не такие популярные имена Бога в Ведах.

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98...BB%D0%B8%D0%B8

Что касается вообще имен Бога, то в исламе это более проработано, и есть список 99 имен Бога - 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/99_%D0...B0%D1%85%D0%B0

но там тяжело найти что-либо намекающее на санскритские имена. Только по смыслу можно провести параллели.




> 99 имен Аллаха:
> 
> Аллах(Аллаh) - Единый Бог.
> ар-Рахман - Всемилостивый.
> ар-Рахиим - Милосердный.
> аль-Малик - Царь, Властитель всего сущего, Владыка Дня Суда.
> аль-Къуддус - Священный, Святой - Чистейший.
> ас-Салам - Миротворящий, наделяющий миром и благополучием Свои творения.
> аль-Муъмин - Оберегающий, Дарующий безопасность, Дающий Веру, Проводник Веры, Гарантирующий защиту.
> ...


А вот если взять слова из Библии где Кир, зороастриец назван слугой Яхве, то тогда откроется ключ к авраамическим религиям - зороастризм. И есть список 101 имени Бога (Ахура-Мазды) в зороастризме - 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/101_Names_of_God




> 101 имя Бога в зороастризме:
> 
> Yazad
> Yazad	Worthy of Worship
> Yaz meaning worthy of being attuned; Praiseworthy
> Harvesp-tawan
> Harvesp-Tavaan	All-Powerful
> Almighty
> Harvesp-agah
> ...


среди которых как я понимаю, Варуна, - главное. Потому что есть в Ведах утверждение что "Вишну - это Варуна".
Так, зороастрийцы получается, тоже поклоняются Вишну





> Сергий Радонежский во своё время утвердил строгий монастырский устав, запрещавший монахам употреблять алкоголь. Правда, позже Церковь отказалась от этого устава.


Церковь, да и авраамические религии вцелом, много от чего отказались, что было в Ведах. 
Интересно, что в каббале как ответвления иудаизма есть даже идея реинкарнации. но насколько мне известно нет течений в христианстве и исламе где признавалась бы реинкарнация (Оригена засудила церковь тоже за реинкарнацию, но похоже что Оригенизм не так распространен и проработан как каббала).

В Законах Ману сказано: 




> Веда акхила дхарма мула
> Веды - источник всех дхарм, религий


поэтому и христианство тоже исходит из Вед. Но мостиком между христианством и Ведами есть зороастризм

но более совершенной религией, чем упомянутые авраамические и зороастризм есть сикхизм. Вот имена Бога в сикхизме:



> http://www.sikhiwiki.org/index.php/Names_of_God
> 
> Akal Purakh meaning Timeless Primal Being. "Akal" stands for 'Primal, timeless' and "Purakh" stands for 'Being'
> Ek Onkar meaning One Creator. "Ek" means "One"; "Onkar" means "Creator".
> Satnam meaning True Name, some are of the opinion that this is a name for God in itself, others believe that this is an adjective used to describe the 'Gurmantar', Waheguru (See below)
> Waheguru, meaning Wonderful Teacher, this name is considered the greatest among Sikhs, and it is known as 'Gurmantar', the Guru's Word.
> Bhao Khandan meaning Destroyer of Fear
> Dukh Bhanjno meaning Dispeller of Pain
> Bhagat Vachhal meaning Lover of His Saints
> ...


интересно что в одном и том же списке имя Аллах (мы знаем что это Бог-Отец христиан и Иегова евреев) и Хари и Говинда - имена Кришны. Поэтому Христианский Бог - это тоже Кришна

а значит святые христиане тоже, получается, поклоняются Кришне, пусть и не так хорошо как вайшнавы

----------


## Ivan (гость)

А вот 108 имён Аллаха, Бога-Отца, Иеговы (или если зороастрийцам угодно, Ахура-Мазды) - Кришны



> 108 имён Кришны в гаудия-вайшнавизме:
> 
> Ачала — Недвижимый.
> Ачьюта — Непогрешимый.
> Адбхута — Чудесный.
> Адидева — Бог богов.
> Адитья — Сын Адити.
> Аджанма — Безграничный, Бесконечный.
> Аджая — Покоритель жизни и смерти.
> ...

----------

